# abbinare



## traduttrice

¿Cómo dirían "_programma *abbinato a*lla Lotteria Italia_?"
Tan simple y tan complejo.

Lo único que se me ocurre, por estos lares se usa "auspiciado por" que no es lo mismo pero, si se quiere, con algo de ganas, podría traducirse de esa manera.


----------



## gatogab

traduttrice said:


> ¿Cómo dirían "_programma *abbinato a*lla Lotteria Italia_?"
> Tan simple y tan complejo.
> 
> Lo único que se me ocurre, por estos lares se usa "auspiciado por" que no es lo mismo pero, si se quiere, con algo de ganas, podría traducirse de esa manera.


*abbinato :*
¿Muy feo _'ensamblado' o 'ligado'_?
¿Y _relacionado_?
Auspiciado sería: 'Con l'auspicio di...'
Abbinato se refiere a 'binari', los rieles del ferrocarril, que van dispuestos paralelamente.
_*abbinato = accoppiato =* apareado, en pareja_
En fin. Esa es la idea. Simple y compleja
Bongiorno, Tradu.
gatogab


----------



## irene.acler

gatogab said:


> *abbinato :*
> ¿Muy feo _'ensamblado' o 'ligado'_?
> ¿Y _relacionado_?
> Auspiciado sería: 'Con l'auspicio di...'
> Abbinato se refiere a 'binari', los rieles del ferrocarril, que van dispuestos paralelamente.
> _*abbinato = accoppiato =* apareado, en pareja_
> En fin. Esa es la idea. Simple y compleja
> B*u*ongiorno, Tradu.
> gatogab


 
Sólo una letrita rosa 
Coincido contigo, gatogab. Me gusta "relacionado".
¿Se podría también decir "pareado"? También he encontrado "avenido".. ¿qué opináis?


----------



## Sabrine07

¿Qué os parece asociado?


----------



## gatogab

irene.acler said:


> Sólo una letrita rosa
> Coincido contigo, gatogab. Me gusta "relacionado".
> ¿Se podría también decir "pareado"? También he encontrado "avenido".. ¿qué opináis?


Ciao Irene. Guarda che la 'u' non l'ho messa perche volevo veder la parola abbellita di rosa.
No saprei cosa dirti sulla parola in questione, giacchè non ho mai sentito qualcosa di simile nelle TV di lingua spagnola. Qualsiasi traduzione mi sembra 'strana'. Comunque, 'avenido' mi sembra meno strana.
Cari saluti.
gatogab
Sono gradite letterine rose.


----------



## Sabrine07

gatogab said:


> Ciao Irene. Guarda che la 'u' non l'ho messa perché volevo vedere la parola abbellita di rosa.
> Non saprei cosa dirti sulla parola in questione, giacché non ho mai sentito qualcosa di simile nelle TV di lingua spagnola. Qualsiasi traduzione mi sembra 'strana'. Comunque, 'avenido' mi sembra meno strana.
> Cari saluti.
> gatogab
> Sono gradite letterine rosa.


Si tanto te gustan....


----------



## gatogab

Sabrine07 said:


> ¿Qué os parece asociado?


Penso que ci siamo. MI pare più chiaro. E più preciso.
gatogab


----------



## Neuromante

Si en un sorteo que se hace con el número de la lotería nacional, aunque pueda ser privado.
*En conbinación con...*


----------



## Sabrine07

gatogab said:


> Penso che ci siamo. Mi pare più chiaro. E più preciso.
> gatogab





Neuromante said:


> Si en un sorteo que se hace con el número de la lotería nacional, aunque pueda ser privado.
> *En combinación con...*


Perdona, no entiendo....


----------



## Neuromante

Sabrine07 said:


> Perdona, no entiendo....


Cuando un sorteo, que no es la Lotería Nacional. se realiza usando el número ganador de ésta (Normalmente para evitar acusaciones de trampas, o el tener que pagar un notario) se dice: *"En combinación con el sorteo de la Lotería del día"* por ejemplo. No me expliqué lo suficiente, lo siento, pensé que era un uso generalizado.


----------



## gatogab

Penso che sarebbe il momento di spiegare il gioco-spettacolo televisivo *abbinato alla lotteria Italia *per aiutare, a chi non lo conosce, di farsi un'idea al riguardo.
Io, ahimè, non sono in grado di farlo, causa allergia ai programmi televisivi.
(Continuano ad essere gradite le letterine rosa)
gatogab


----------



## traduttrice

Grazie a tutti. Ho (quasi)sempre seguito le trasmissioni abbinate alla Lot*t*eria Italia, quindi so di cosa tratta. Sono convinta che la mia traduzione non rispecchi esattamente il senso di una trasmissione _abbinata _alla Lotteria, poiché quello che noi chiamiamo "_auspiciado por_" significa che una marca "x" investe un _tot_ di soldi per pubblicizzare, considerando che ogni secondo di pubblicità ha un prezzo base a seconda dell'audience della trasmissione. La mia idea di "_auspiciado por_" si basa sulla formula ormai usata da anni da tutti i conduttori tv, anche se mi è piaciuto molto "asociado" che è più generale.


----------



## Sabrine07

gatogab said:


> Penso che sarebbe il momento di spiegare il gioco-spettacolo televisivo *abbinato alla lotteria Italia *per aiutare, a chi non lo conosce, a farsi un'idea al riguardo.
> Io, ahimè, non sono in grado di farlo, causa allergia ai programmi televisivi.
> (Continuano ad essere gradite le letterine rosa)
> gatogab


Anche se non è necessario per Traduttrice (che sa già di cosa si tratta), forse a qualcuno può interessare: è uno spettacolo televisivo settimanale durante il quale si fa pubblicità alla Lotteria Italia (la lotteria nazionale), indicando il costo dei biglietti e ricordando la data dell'estrazione. L'estrazione avviene nel corso dell'ultima puntata del programma.


----------



## saltapicchio

L'abbinamento consiste nel fatto che i biglietti vincenti sono associati ai concorrenti di una competizione sulla quale, nel caso della Lotteria Italia, viene costruito lo spettacolo televisivo. Il fatto che un biglietto vincerà un determinato premio (per la Lotteria Italia, se non sbaglio, l'abbinamento avviene per i primi sei premi), dipende da come si classificherà il concorrente ad esso abbinato. La stessa cosa avviene per le lotterie, come quella di Agnano o di Merano, dove i biglietti sono abbinati ai cavalli che concorrono alle relative corse ippiche.

Per questo non si può parlare di sponsorizzazione o promozione, l'abbinamento è un vero e proprio meccanismo che influisce sulla determinazione dei biglietti vincenti.


----------



## Neuromante

Creo que entonces* En combinación* es correcto pero cambiando el orden de los términos.
No sería un premio _en combinación_ con la Lotería, sino: Lotería _en combinación con_... un concurso, una carrera de caballos, lo que sea.

Al no existir (Que yo sepa) ese tipo de selección de números de concurso no hay una forma específica de decirlo.
Claro que habrá que esperar a ver si en algún país existe y adoptamos todos el término que usen allí.


----------



## mauro63

No sé si queda muy bien pero se me ocurren "apareado" o "acoplado".


----------



## Sabrine07

saltapicchio said:


> L'abbinamento consiste nel fatto che i biglietti vincenti sono associati ai concorrenti di una competizione sulla quale, nel caso della Lotteria Italia, viene costruito lo spettacolo televisivo. Il fatto che un biglietto vincerà un determinato premio (per la Lotteria Italia, se non sbaglio, l'abbinamento avviene per i primi sei premi), dipende da come si classificherà il concorrente ad esso abbinato. La stessa cosa avviene per le lotterie, come quella di Agnano o di Merano, dove i biglietti sono abbinati ai cavalli che concorrono alle relative corse ippiche.
> 
> Per questo non si può parlare di sponsorizzazione o promozione, l'abbinamento è un vero e proprio meccanismo che influisce sulla determinazione dei biglietti vincenti.


 E comunque è anche una sponsorizzazione...
Come si vede che non amo questo genere di programmi!


----------



## saltapicchio

Sabrine07 said:


> E comunque è anche una sponsorizzazione...
> Come si vede che non amo questo genere di programmi!


 

Hai ragione, avrei dovuto scrivere:


			
				saltapicchio said:
			
		

> Per questo non si può parlare *solo* di sponsorizzazione o promozione, l'abbinamento è *tecnicamente* *anche* un vero e proprio meccanismo che influisce sulla determinazione dei biglietti vincenti.


 
E comunque saranno anni che non mi guardo un programma del genere, praticamente sono rimasto al "Fantastico" di Heather Parisi...


----------

